# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Παρακαλω βαρεστε Αργυρουπολη!

## Ripper_gr

Χριαζομαστε ενα νεο "Λινκ" οποσ μπορει ας κοιταξει αν πιανει το Ripper-2-test!!

----------


## jstiva

Θα ήθελα να κάνουμε μια δοκιμή μήπως βγαίνει κάτι... Αυτό που έχεις ανεβάσει κοιτά προς εμένα?

----------


## ice

παιδια μην κανουμε ασκοπα και μεγαλων αποστασεων λινκς . 

Το θεμα ειναι οι γυρω ανθρωποι να συνδεθουν στουσ κοντινους κομβους και οι κομβοι να συνδεονται με διπλανους κομβους αλλου δημου . 
πχ Η αργυρουπολη να βγαινει προς ηλιουπολη αντε και αγ. δημητριο και οχι να χτυπαει λινκ 3 και πανω χιλιομετρα με πειραια 

Ετσι πιστευω

----------


## Ripper_gr

Apo oti katalavenete den ginete na vgoume ekso xrisimopiontas link ton 3klm!!! ine askopo apo edo pou imaste! mexri na vroume kapia lisi den tha itan kako na vroume mia eksodo!

----------

